# identity loss



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

i try to escape my reality
which is not so real
the world is different
and I feel indifferent
Identity loss
ego-death
poker face
its a dead case
you loose your faith
the demon stays
days after days
A bad trip that never ends
A demon that never leaves
A message he wants to send
he will always be in comand.
is there a light at the end of the tunnel?

I look in the mirror
Is this real or just a dream?
you stare back at me

you play a role
of what others expect
you have no soul

detached from body
detached from mind


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2012)

that was as awesome thank you for sharing friend


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

perdurabo said:


> i try to escape my reality
> which is not so real
> the world is different
> and I feel indifferent
> ...


 cool man de humanization disorder sucks


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

A virtuoso poetic piece of art to cover the matter of lost identification


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

2deep4me


----------



## DaisyMen (Jul 20, 2013)

MAn this is insane, thanks for sharing. Mad crazy good!


----------

